# Barbeque in Sacramento



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey, what's up everyone? A bunch of us are going to have a barbeque in Sacramento. It will be at 1pm on May 17th at Elk Grove Park. This is open to just about anyone interested in cars, but mainly towards Nissans (since that's the group which this idea started from). There will be people from the other Nissan forums, plus maybe a few non-Nissans. I know this is geared towards people in Sacramento and the surrounding areas, but there are a few people from the bay who said they'll be showing up. Follow the link for more information, I hope to see you guys there.

Clickie Clickie for some more details!


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2003)

i'm down!!


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

For the latest information and updates about the barbeque, follow the link. A separate thread has been made so that communication will be easy since this is being posted on other Nissan boards.

Click Here!!!


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

BTW, I'd like to get a head count, so please post if you plan on attending. If you don't have an account there, please post here.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

I"m down. what can I bring??


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

WildGirl said:


> *I"m down. what can I bring?? *


Anything you specifically want. If there's something you specifically crave, don't assume someone else is going to bring it. If you want an idea, I think dessert is usually overlooked during BYO$hit BBQs. Don't forget to check out the link in my other posts for any updates or changes.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

*What to bring????*

At the last meet in "Freakmont", we had too much stuff i.e food, chips, utensil, etc,etc. Folks had to take stuff home.

This is what I plan to bring:

charcoal and fluid
BBQ equipment
hot links
mustard, BBQ sauce and other condiments
table

Hopefully, this will give you idea on what to bring. I'm out.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

well since i'm a veggie I guess I'll bring garden burgers!

I would bring beer but that would be a bad idea to cruise after drinking... or to have beer anywhere near our cars to begin with.

Can't wait to see everyone!


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Wow! a Bar-B-Q for Sacto people. I may bring some beef and beer and check it out.


----------



## 240ZT (May 9, 2003)

Sacramento raceway afterwards? A group from hybridZ will be heading out there.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

*BBQ in Sacto......*

A FYI, next Sat is BBQ in Sacto. So if you are coming, post on this thread and please make sure your that YOU bring (food, drinks, utensils, etc) the items for you and your party. 

Please be responsible. If you bring alcohol, it is on YOU. Nobody will take responsibility for your actions. We are NOT going to bail you out if you plan to act "stupid".

So, let's have good time make new friends and enjoy the company.

late


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Man.... what a bummer I just found out I got to work that day.


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

well as it stands i'm alone for this meet and i'm too shy to go it alone so i dont think i'll be coming. hope you guys aren't mad but you're not miss'n anything so dont worry


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

Anyone bringing back pics?
Maybe get em posted.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

well shit im about a week late i outta keep up with the BB hehe i havent for awhile how many ppl showed up?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

*weak turnout......*

Only four folks showed. Nor Cal folks are sooooooooo "flaky".


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

you would know Q besides I said I wasn't coming ahead of time


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, the meet was a success from my standpoint since I got to meet a few new people and their SE-Rs. Hopefully bigger and better things will come out of this since it seems to me that these guys, Q and Ezra (and my friends), are the kind of people who just wanna hang out using a common interest/hobby as a focal point. By the time the next meet is set up, maybe we can convince a few more people with the same attitude to give it a shot. I was a little uneasy at first meeting people I've only "talked to" on these forums. But, after meeting with them, talking with them, and sharing a few laughs, I realized there was nothing to be apprehensive about.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

i suggest u guys have fewers meets. it seems that more people will go if there hasnt been a meet in awhile jus my .2 cents


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

um ok That had nothing to do with my reason for not going. I'm just hella shy and won't go alone and my friend flaked on me.


----------

